# Archivos .sch y .pcb



## heavybm (Feb 7, 2008)

Hola,

Tengo unos archivos de una placa que me han pasado en estos formatos. He intentado importarlo con el protel y no me deja. Con el Orcad tampoco funciona.
¿Alguien tiene idea de con qué programa se pueden abrir?

Muchas gracias,


----------



## joryds (Feb 7, 2008)

Hola heavybm, puede ser que el archivo lo guardaron en una versión más avanzada que la que tuya.
Si deseas envíame al correo cualquier archivo que para yo probar, yo tengo  Altium 6.8 que es la última versión así que si es un archivo de prótel debería abrir.


Saludos.


----------



## heavybm (Feb 11, 2008)

Hola,

Pues con protel 6.8 ya he probado y no consigo importarlo, asi que o me han pasado mal el archivo o se abre con otro programa.


----------



## almejoar (Nov 2, 2008)

son archivos creados con el Eagle CadSoft. Utiliza ese programa y verás que si podras  abrirlo


----------



## nervion3 (Feb 6, 2011)

son extensins de programa expres pcb y de expres sch


----------

